# كورس البك ميكروكنترولر بالفيديو (والهاردوير متصور فيديو )



## hamdysoltan (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ان شاء الله ابتديت شرح كورس الميكروكنترولر وان شاء الله الشرح كله 
هيكون عن بالفيديوهات سواء كان الشرح نفسه او السيميوليشن او الهاردوير
وطبعا الكورس متقسم لاجزاء ...وانى بكتب ليه هسيبكم بقى مع الفيديوهات 
قلت فيها كل حاجة والحمد لله 

الفيديو الاول 
ده اول فيديو فيه الهاردوير اللى بيوضح ال projects اللى المفروض هتتعمل على
مدى الكورس ان شاء الله http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlWLNCED4msالرابط


الفيديو الثانى :-
بيشرح تركيب لميكرو وهو الرابط بتاعه على الميديا فير لطول مدته معرفتش احمله على اليوتيوب http://www.mediafire.com/?33cj9iuycfuxeoiالرابط

الفيديو الثالث :-
بيشرح انواع الميكروكنترولر http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydgvt8ewSiEالرابط


الفيديو الرابع :-
بيشرح الداتا شيت بتاعة الميكرو http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GUWFduoe44الرابط

الفيديو الخامس :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5mm8Kd6zcoالرابط


الفيديو السادس :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkcEbS-d4PYالرابط

الفيديو السابع :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyrHjv-ojNcالرابط

الفيديو الثامن :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P9BXyOQSpc&feature=player_profilepageالرابط

البوربوينت اللى شغالين منه :
http://www.mediafire.com/?ycs5n4drfno2vllالرابط

*
ولمتابعة مشاريع الميكرو http://electrical2011.blogspot.com/الرابط​


----------



## islam640 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر 
فديوات وافيه ان شاء الله ربنا يوفققك


----------



## mahmoud awd (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن اسئلة لاني ليس لدي الخبرة في هذا المجال واود التعلم منه
هل هذا شرح الميكروكنترول وتطبيق علية
في سوفت وير مستخدمينه يريت الاجابة ومشكورين ع الجهد وربنا يوفقكم
ويزيد من امثالكم


----------



## hamdysoltan (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الفيديو اللى عليه الدور بقى علشان بزهق من العد صراحة يعنى 
والفيديو ده عبارة عن مراجعة للحاجات اللى عايزينها فى لغة السى 

الرابط


اما الفيديو ده فهو استكمال للفيديو السابق 
الرابط


الاربع فيديوهات اللى عليها الدور بعرض فيها المكونات اللى هنشتغل بيها فى الكورس 

رابط1

ملحوظة بسى لو سمهتوا صوت قطة ولا حاجة ما تشغلوش بالكم بيها هى كانت 
بتحضر المحاضرة وكانت بتسال سؤال ههههههههههه


----------



## hamdysoltan (22 سبتمبر 2011)

باقى الروابط اللى فيها المكونات اللى مجتاجينها علشان نكمل الكورس ان شاء الله 
رابط2

رابط 3


رابط4


----------



## hamdysoltan (22 سبتمبر 2011)

استكمال الشرح وده فيديو خاص بكيفية توصيل 220 فولت مع الميكرو 
الرابط


ده فيديو فيه شرح دايرةالبور سبلاى 5 فولت 
الرابط


----------



## hamdysoltan (22 سبتمبر 2011)

data direction 
الرابط

data direction 2

الرابط

المشاريع العملية وشرح البرامج فى الفيديوهات القادمة ان شاء الله 
وفى الجزء ده هيتم معرفة مشاريع الليدات مع الميكروكنترولر وهنعمل 
تقريبا 5 مشاريع فى التعامل مع الليدات ومنهم ماهو مقتبس من مشاريع 
الاخ احمد سمير فايد ربنا يجازيه عنا كل الخير 

وايضا هيتم تصميم مشاريع التحكم فى 220 فولت 

دى بقى المكونات اللى المفروض الناس تشتريها انى مش فاكر حطيتها قبل كدة ولا لا 
بسى على العموم ده *الرابط* 


وموجود الايميل بتاعى علشان لو فيه اى عيب فى طريقة الشرح او لو حد عايز يضيف حاجة 

ولا تنسونى من دعائكم


----------



## hamdysoltan (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الفيديوهات دى فيها شرح لبرنامجى الميكرو سى وبروتس واعتذر لو كان الشرح فيهم مش قد كدة 

الميكرو سى 

بروتس

دول رابطين عليهم شرح ممتاز للميكرو سى علشان لو حد حابب يستزيد 

الرابط 1

الرابط2


----------



## hamdysoltan (22 سبتمبر 2011)

_*ده بقى فيديو لاول مشروع اللى هو ال flash program 

الرابط الاول 

الرابط الثانى *_

دى باقى المشروعات اللى فى الجزء الاول وهما كلهم عبارة عن 5 مشروعات 

الرابط1
الرابط2

الرابط3

الرابط4




وده شرح لبرنامج ال winpic

الرابط


----------



## hamdysoltan (22 سبتمبر 2011)

_*اولا ده البوربوينت (الناس تنوله لان فيه حاجت اضافية عن المرة اللى فاتت تقريبا )

الرابط 

اولا اعتذر عن رداءة الفيديو 
بسى بصراحة ده اخر ما لدى فى تصوير الهاردوير


اما ده بقى فده اول فيديو فى الهاردوير وبشرح فيه تركيب السبع بنٌات اللى اتفقنا عليهم فى الاول اللى هما 
restart and supply and oscillator 

وفيه حاجة بسى انى تقريبا مش قلتها صح فى الفيديو وهى النقطة اللى متوصل عليها الليد دى صورة ياريت الناس تحدد النقطة وطبعا انى هعدل المشاريع على اساس التعامل مع النقطة دى ان شاء اللهوهى البن الرابع فى بورت يى بدل البن الاول 

الصورة







رابط الفييديو *_


----------



## hamdysoltan (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ده شرح لبرنامج الوين بك 

الراربط


باقى فيديوهات الهاردوير والتى تشمل مشروع بالاضافة الى كيفية عمل البروجرامر 

الرابط

الرابط

الرابط

الاربط


----------



## hamdysoltan (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
انا بعتذر عن التاخير لكن ده لان النت فاصل عندى زى ما قلتلكم قبل كدة ولكن الحمد لله عوضت التاخير لكم اننى بفضل الله خلصت الجزئين اللى عليهم الدور واللى هما

1 :- التعامل مع ال LCD
2 :- قراءة الاشارات الانالوج زى مثلا ال temperature sensor

بالاضافة لجزء بسيط فى شرح ال header file ومعناها وازاى الواحد يعمل مكتبة لنفسه 

اولا الفيديو ده فيه شوية ملحوظات على الجزء الاول 
الرابط

الروابط الخاصة بجزء ال LCD 

رابط1

رابط2

رابط3

رابط4

رابط5


الروابط الخاصة بجزء ال ADC

رابط1

رابط2

رابط3

رابط4

رابط5


وبالنسبة للاسئلة اللى الناس بتسالها ان شاء الله انى هجمع كل الاسئلة وهجاوب على (اللى اعرفه منها) فى فيديو ان شاء الله 

وفى النهاية اتمنى ان المشرف يشوف لو الموضوع كويس يثبته علشان يستفيد اكبر قدر من الناس

واشكر كل الناس للى مروا على الموضوع واحب اقول لحضراتكم اننى مستعد لاستقبال اى تعليقات حتى وان كانت بخصوص طريقة الشرح 

وما تنسونيش من دعواتكم


----------



## hamdysoltan (22 سبتمبر 2011)

_*الجزء الخاص بال ADC

رابط1 ده رابط الفور شير لانه مدته اطول من 15 دقيقة

رابط2

رابط3

رابط4

رابط5

والفيديو الاخير ده فيه شرح عن ال header files

الرابط

وياريت يا جماعة لو حد يرفع الفيديوهات دى على مواقع تانية مثلا ميديا فير علشان لو حد بيقابلوا مشاكل فى التحميل ولا حاجة*_


----------



## hamdysoltan (22 سبتمبر 2011)

_*ده رابط للبوربوينت التانى

الرابط*_

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
دى بقى يا بشمهندسين شوية من الحاجات اللى عندى فى الميكروكنترولر يعنى عبارة عن كتب عن الميكرو وكتب فى مشاريع الميكرو وايضا هتلاقوا مشاريع موجودة وهتلاقوا فيديوهات عن بروتس وهتلاقوا كورس المهندس احمد سمير فايد وايضا هتلاقو برامجوهتلاقوا ايضا شرح للعناصر الالكترونية ...........وان شاء الله عن قريب هحط لكم شوية مواقع كويسين جدا فى الميكروكنترولر ._
_الجزء الاول_
_الجزء الثانى_
_الجزء الثالث_
_الجزء الرابع_
_الجزء الخامس_
_الجزء السادس_
_الجزء السابع_
_الجزء الثامن__الجزء التاسع_
_الجزء العاشر_
_الجزء الحادى عشر
معلش هما مساحتهم كبيرة ولازم تنزلهم كلهم (يالا بقى المهتم يستحمل شوية)...

وحابب ابشركم بان ان شاء الله الجزء اللى عليه الشرح ان شاء الله هو ربط الميكروكنترولر بالكمبيوتر وبعده التحكم فى 
ال DC Motor واتمنى ان ربنا يعينى اخلصهم قبل الدراسة ما تبدا وان شاء الله هكمل بعد السنة الدراسية اجزاء تانية 
تكون اكبر شوية ........وما تنسونيش من دعواتكم

_ *الجزء الحادى عشر 

الجزء الثانى عشر*


----------



## hamdysoltan (22 سبتمبر 2011)

_*وده رابط عليه المشاريع اللى احنا اشتغلناه فى الكورس مع العلم ان مشاريع الجزء الاول كل مشروع فيه 3 ملفات ملف للميكرو سى وملف لبروتس وملف عبارة عن فيديو من غير صوت لتوضيح خطوات عملية السيميوليشن من اول الميكروسى لحد التشغيل على بروتس. اما الاجاء الاخرى فهى عبارة عن الميكروسى وبروتس فقط
الرابط*_


----------

